# Worn AFX Track Rail... so soon?



## shogun (May 8, 2010)

Hey Guys,

My AFX Tomy track is two and a half years old, and has seen a lot of use in that time, probably averaging three hours a week, or something. Daily use sometimes, but I can't really guess the time.

I noticed the rail on my two most used lanes are not smooth at all, and seem wavy under magnification, and rough when running a thumbnail over them. Also, it seems worse on the straights, maybe because the most electricity is drawn through here.

I'm much surprised... is this normal? I'm thinking of sanding it smooth... any thoughts? And why does this happen in the first place?

Thanks!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*worn, maybe not?*



shogun said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My AFX Tomy track is two and a half years old, and has seen a lot of use in that time, probably averaging three hours a week, or something. Daily use sometimes, but I can't really guess the time.
> 
> ...


 Actually, your track probably isn't hardly worn much at all. Those imperfections of the rails, probably came that way right from the factory. As I know I've bought alot of NEW Tyco/Mattel track with rails exactly as you described. I could be wrong in your case though 

PS- you'd need to STONE the rails to get them smoother if they are really rough, as sanding won't take off a heck of alot.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Plastic track is highly imperfect. As Ralph says, it no doubt came that way fromt he factory. I have heard two complaints about Tomy AFX track: (1) the 15" straights are not straight and (2) the rails on the 12" curves may be set too low. AFX has excellent customer support and will no doubt resolve either of these situations should they arise.

Rail height consistancy and absolute rail straightness will not be found in plastic track from any manufacturer. You could try to achieve consistant rail height by filing down the rails but from what I have read, that is a very labor intensive task; and almost everyone who has done it swears they will never do it again.

If you are going to use plastic track, resign yourself to the fact it will never be close to a routed track; for me, the biggest issue is the flare at the end of each piece in the slot (Tyco/Mattel). It will take a long, long time (decades?) to wear the rails down by running three hours a week.

Joe


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

question

do you get black(burnt spots on your shoes?
what do you use to clean the track?


----------



## shogun (May 8, 2010)

Hi Slotking,

Yes, some shoes pick up a weird coating - not sure if it's burnt, though. A few cars do arch a little, also. To clean the track I've used one of those new "miracle cleaning sponges". The new white ones.

I think I see where this is going! Yes... I will admit my rails are not shiney...


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

not so much as not shiny, but and chem's that may be on the rails.
chemical or just light shoe tension can cause arching(burning) that may damage the rails if left unchecked..

shiny does help if because it is chem free


----------



## shogun (May 8, 2010)

Well, I'll take this as my wake up call to keep the track cleaner. Thanks.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Sometimes there's more than one problem*

Unless the rails are actually sagged down/out of the track surface it sounds more like a hygiene issue. The travel engineered into most STOCK pick ups is more than adequate to make up the short fall from normal wear or even slight sagging. 

I tend to agree with both Mike and Ralph.

Ya gotta keep the grungous off yer rails one way or the other. I DO NOT recommend any water base products like 409 or their ilk as they are corrosive by nature . WD 40 or railzip are the recommended dogma for rails. 

....and it's not uncommon to have to dress the rails in plastic toy track, especially if you've been naughty :tongue:. It's a right of passage. 

You'll have to decide whether it's a quality issue related to the individual track pieces (warranty), or if it's and overall hygene issue related to neglect or use ofthe wrong product to wipe the track down.

I would add that after honing (stoning) it really helps to sand afterwords. 600 to 800 er is about right. Beyond that your over finishing the rail as it will return to that approxiamte state under normal usage. There's enough info on track cleaning and maintenence in our archives to fill the Smithsonian. Check it out!


----------



## shogun (May 8, 2010)

I'll dive into the archive for maintenance, but for quick question, may I ask where was got, and what kind of "stone", are we talking about?

I don't doubt for a minute you guys know your stuff better than I, but I tell you, it's hard to believe rail would look like this new. It has a little wave and peak every quarter inch, darned rough to the touch. And it's suspiciously located on just my most used lanes, where power draw is greatest. Well, something new to watch.

Thanks


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

I got one of those four-sided fingernail buffing blocks and it seems to keep the rails clean and smooth...not sure if it would help in you situation. Remember to vac after and sanding or stone use. 

M. Hall,
That's interesting about the 409 because so many places I've read that it's a go to product for cleaning track. A bit off topic, I'm curious what do you suggest for track (not the rails) cleaning?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

My TKO routed track has been cleaned with 409 since I got I new in 2008 no problems at all.I wipe it down and then run the rail cleaner-a magnet car,lifelike,srt whatever is handy


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Certainly one can use any old cleaner in moderation. I prefer NOT to use something that will etch metal and leave soap as a film. I'm just funny that way.

I always dust the track before use....WITHOUT FAIL! 

Periodically I use Mothers bumper black sparingly to clean the plastic track surface. Silicone tires seem to like it and hook up great. Then I use WD-40 or rail zip for the rails.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> and what kind of "stone", are we talking about?


he said get stoned 1st, make cleaning more enjoyable!:hat:


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Bill...I was curious if you knew of long term effects.

Just thinking some of these products might make the track brittle. Years ago I used Armor All on a dash in my car and within a couple years it looked like an old dried up lake bed...deep cracks in all directions.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I used a combo on the track
about 4 times a year used wd-40 to condition the plastic on my tomy track.

for before race cleaning I used windex.

never had a problem, no burning shoes, no crap on the tires.

if the track was going sit for a week or more, I put rail zip on the rails


----------

